# how long will cocaine stay in you system for a urine drug test.



## CR500ROOST (Oct 14, 2012)

I did almost half a gram Saturday and am getting tested Wednesday unexpected.I am 6'1" 250 pounds,And do drugs rarely.I'm not sure but they might send it to a lab.I would like tips on how to get clean faster or anything that could help.Thank you.+ Rep to everybody helpful.


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 14, 2012)

A simple erowid search would yield you the results. http://www.erowid.org/plants/coca/coca_testing.shtml


Erowid - Test Types said:


> Urine Testing
> Cocaine is one of the "SAMHSA-5". The five drugs tested for in the standard NIDA approved drug test.
> 
> Long term habitual users may have traces of cocaine remain in their system for longer than the standard 3 days. (See Reference)
> ...





Erowid - False Positives said:


> Substances or Conditions which can cause false positives
> Kidney infection (kidney disease)
> Liver infection (liver disease)
> Diabetes
> Amoxicillin, tonic water





Reference - druglibrary.org said:


> URINE TESTING FOR COCAINE:
> Metabolite Detectable Longer Than Expected In Some Cases
> "How long will it take for crack (or cocaine) to clear out of my urine?" is a question received many times a day by the staff of the Drug & Poison Information Center. It is not a straightforward question.
> First, cocaine itself is metabolized too rapidly to be measured for routine screening. When urine is being screened for the presence of cocaine, it is actually benzoylecgonine, a metabolite of cocaine, that is being measured.
> ...


Hope I helped.


----------



## PuffinChronic (Oct 14, 2012)

I think you'll be ok... I have friends that passed 2 days after doing blow.. The day of and the day before the test drink TONS of water and piss like a crazy person.. Don't give the urine time to sit in your bladder. Pretend your drinking beer lol. That should flush you out enough if you're not a regular user... I have also heard drinking vinegar? lol not sure but maybe it's worth a google.. Good luck,

Puff.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Oct 14, 2012)

^^^^^ people don't ask for opinions on the web for other people to copy and paste what was said on the Internet, which is 80% bullshit 100% of the time. Which is why I don't read the news paper. I will give you REAL LIFE knowledge, but first it doesn't matter how tall you are or how much you weigh, the question for you is, what are they testing? Swab, blood, hair, piss? And it sounds like you don't know if they'll lab rat it? That doesn't sound good. If they piss check you your good, don't worry. If they swab you, I would sweat a bit. Hair or blood, your fucked man sorry.. And I did not mean to sound rude earlier. Just spitting facts


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 14, 2012)

Ganjapussy said:


> ^^^^^ people don't ask for opinions on the web for other people to copy and paste what was said on the Internet, which is 80% bullshit 100% of the time. Which is why I don't read the news paper. I will give you REAL LIFE knowledge, but first it doesn't matter how tall you are or how much you weigh, the question for you is, what are they testing? Swab, blood, hair, piss? And it sounds like you don't know if they'll lab rat it? That doesn't sound good. If they piss check you your good, don't worry. If they swab you, I would sweat a bit. Hair or blood, your fucked man sorry.. And I did not mean to sound rude earlier. Just spitting facts


Erowid is a real scientific website. You can believe whatever you want to believe, stranger.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 15, 2012)

Ganjapussy said:


> ^^^^^ people don't ask for opinions on the web for other people to copy and paste what was said on the Internet, which is 80% bullshit 100% of the time. Which is why I don't read the news paper. I will give you REAL LIFE knowledge, but first it doesn't matter how tall you are or how much you weigh, the question for you is, what are they testing? Swab, blood, hair, piss? And it sounds like you don't know if they'll lab rat it? That doesn't sound good. If they piss check you your good, don't worry. If they swab you, I would sweat a bit. Hair or blood, your fucked man sorry.. And I did not mean to sound rude earlier. Just spitting facts


It's not 80% bs 100% of the time. Maybe that's what you contribute. He answered the question. You wasted space.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help.its a urine test.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2012)

Anything else I should know and everybody's experience with this drug and drug test is welcomed.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Oct 15, 2012)

If it's 80% bullshit, then why would you ask to begin with? Wouldn't that give you an 80% chance of being told a lie?? Pretty bad odds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 15, 2012)

i think you'll be fine cr.. usually 48 - 72 hours and you're golden m8..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 15, 2012)

What if they cut it with tweak or something that lasts 3+ days? not to worry you more or anything =P


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2012)

Doubt it I've done enough coke to know if it had another drug.I've done tweak also.


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

I did a line on sunday I get tested Saturday what do I do I need to pass !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Look I used to have a coke prob when I was younger and got hit with randoms all the time on the job you either 
A) Got a wizanator
B) A little plastic bottle with clean piss from buddy and tuck under armpit,tape to side for at least a hour
C) Wait 3-5 days for it to leave your system and drink a lot of water and hope they don't have you piss again because it's to diluted(Also, do alot of jogging it helps you sweat it out
D) C is unreliables I always went with B


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 5, 2014)

VLRD.Kush said:


> If it's 80% bullshit, then why would you ask to begin with? Wouldn't that give you an 80% chance of being told a lie?? Pretty bad odds.


whoa stranger! where the hell u been?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 5, 2014)

adiaz5 said:


> I did a line on sunday I get tested Saturday what do I do I need to pass !


that's 6 days. you'll be fine. buy a home test if you're worries.

lol feels weird seeing my old post in an old thread...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's 6 days. you'll be fine. buy a home test if you're worries.
> 
> lol feels weird seeing my old post in an old thread...


Its like a timmmme Waarrrrppppp man...


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's 6 days. you'll be fine. buy a home test if you're worries.
> 
> lol feels weird seeing my old post in an old thread...


I did a little line on sunday and I get tested this Saturday I ran on the treadmill today and last night do you think if I drink a lot of cranberry juice and water ill pass by Saturday or should I not go?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

adiaz5 said:


> I did a little line on sunday and I get tested this Saturday I ran on the treadmill today and last night do you think if I drink a lot of cranberry juice and water ill pass by Saturday or should I not go?


Yep


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's 6 days. you'll be fine. buy a home test if you're worries.
> 
> lol feels weird seeing my old post in an old thread...


its a 5 panel


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's 6 days. you'll be fine. buy a home test if you're worries.
> 
> lol feels weird seeing my old post in an old thread...


you think I will be clean by then? I ran yesterday and today and sweated some out


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yep


what?


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 5, 2014)

adiaz5 said:


> you think I will be clean by then? I ran yesterday and today and sweated some out


ya I am 99% sure you'll be fine. one line of coke isn't going to last 5-6 days in your system


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> ya I am 99% sure you'll be fine. one line of coke isn't going to last 5-6 days in your system


okay it was like id say the size of a toothpick but shorter , haha I don't use coke but I just did it for the hell of it and Im going to run everyday until Saturday .


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 5, 2014)

adiaz5 said:


> okay it was like id say the size of a toothpick but shorter , haha I don't use coke but I just did it for the hell of it and Im going to run everyday until Saturday .


that's nothing... especially considering the low quality product these days haha. did you at least get a buzz from it? But, you'll be fine man.. wouldn't even need to run, but running is always good still


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Get to runnin fool.... LMAO


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> whoa stranger! where the hell u been?


This made me look back only to be disappointed.


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's nothing... especially considering the low quality product these days haha. did you at least get a buzz from it? But, you'll be fine man.. wouldn't even need to run, but running is always good still


lol I know but im still thinking if I do get tested and it comes up ill be mad because it shouldn't have came up fuck the cops aha


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that's nothing... especially considering the low quality product these days haha. did you at least get a buzz from it? But, you'll be fine man.. wouldn't even need to run, but running is always good still


yeah I felt a burning ass sensation in my nose aha


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 5, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> This made me look back only to be disappointed.


hadnt seen him on riu in a while..


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hadnt seen him on riu in a while..


ya me neither it's been a few months.


----------



## canndo (Aug 6, 2014)

serum halflife of cacaine is one hour.

rule of thumb is seven cycles.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd think it would be longer than 7 hours though or people would never pop positive for it.


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 7, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I'd think it would be longer than 7 hours though or people would never pop positive for it.


so I should be straight right? if I did a line sunday and get tested the following Saturday ive been drinking cranberry juice and water


----------



## canndo (Aug 7, 2014)

could be the metabolites have a longer half life and they test for those.

50 mg. 1 hr
25 mg 2 hr
13 mg 3 hr
7 mg 4 hr
4 mg 5 hr
2 mg 6 hr
1 mg 7 hr

doesn't work, does it? maybe its ten cycles?


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 7, 2014)

canndo said:


> could be the metabolites have a longer half life and they test for those.
> 
> 50 mg. 1 hr
> 25 mg 2 hr
> ...


I only did a line ? how long will a person be dirty say if they did a 20 dollar bag


----------



## puffntuff (Aug 7, 2014)

Your clean now buddy stop sweating it.


----------



## adiaz5 (Aug 7, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Your clean now buddy stop sweating it.


aha shit I better be cause last time I got tested I think they put something in my drug tests cus I failed


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 10, 2014)

canndo said:


> could be the metabolites have a longer half life and they test for those.
> 
> 50 mg. 1 hr
> 25 mg 2 hr
> ...


Could be they look for a metabolite though 1mg of drug is still very detectable.


----------



## canndo (Aug 10, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Could be they look for a metabolite though 1mg of drug is still very detectable.


 yeah, I think the rule of thumb is off.


----------



## stdghost (Aug 12, 2015)

I did 2 small lines blow today Wednesday will I b good by monday


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Aug 13, 2015)

stdghost said:


> I did 2 small lines blow today Wednesday will I b good by monday


Yes, you'll be fine. 24-72 hours on average it'll stay in your system


----------



## DaSprout (Aug 13, 2015)

stdghost said:


> I did 2 small lines blow today Wednesday will I b good by monday



Really? WTF? Did you dredge this up on a google search?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 14, 2015)

You;ll be fine From personal experience I tested positive for COC. 3-4 days after use Although I have passed a test with flying colors in 2 days (on the middle of the second day) Taking Zinc for the two days increasing dose of the zinc and stopping a few hours before testing zinc seems to mask cocaine and a couple other drugs for a small time window.


----------



## stdghost (Aug 17, 2015)

I passed the test thanks for positive an honest feed back just hope they wont send it out to be further tested at laboratory


----------



## ANON777 (Dec 31, 2015)

Just thought I'd add to this.

I work in a job that does random drug testing so have to be on the ball. I've purchased several home testing kits ones used by the NHS in the UK.

And can confirm COC stays in your urine for 5 days I've tested myself loads of times but this also depends on the quality of the COC your taking. The stuff I get is top quality cost £100 per gram would guess maybe around 60% pure you buzz for hours it's smells like petrol and your heart races like crazy.

If you get shit stuff it could be quicker to leave the urine. I don't know. I've taken it on a Friday and still testing positive the following Tuesday night. Usually only take 0.5 grams per session 

Hope this helps you out. Oh also I've heard if you drink alcohol with coke it stays in system longer too. So try to avoid booze when doing it.


----------



## ernest duce (Mar 20, 2016)

Coacine can be detected in the system anywhere between 12 hours and 4 days after intake.Taking Zinc for the two days increasing dose of the zinc and stopping a few hours before testing zinc seems to mask cocaine and a couple other drugs for a small time window.

Source: DrGoodEarth Website


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 20, 2016)

ernest duce said:


> Coacine can be detected in the system anywhere between 12 hours and 4 days after intake.Taking Zinc for the two days increasing dose of the zinc and stopping a few hours before testing zinc seems to mask cocaine and a couple other drugs for a small time window.
> 
> Source: DrGoodEarth Website


last post was december 2015. check dates before reply to old threads.


----------



## redbeard420 (Mar 20, 2016)

CR500ROOST said:


> Thanks for the help.its a urine test.


Coke is water soluble so normal flush out for a urine test is 72 hours. Drinks lots of water bro and you will be good. I know from personal experience.


----------



## FoxyFox (Apr 9, 2016)

stdghost said:


> I passed the test thanks for positive an honest feed back just hope they wont send it out to be further tested at laboratory


Hi I'm curious to how much u did and how long before u had to take your test? I'm in a similar situation. And also curious if it was for probation?


----------



## Mowmow (Aug 11, 2016)

FoxyFox said:


> Hi I'm curious to how much u did and how long before u had to take your test? I'm in a similar situation. And also curious if it was for probation?


Hey foxyfox, 

How did you turn out?


----------



## Diesel5000 (Nov 4, 2017)

Can anyone help me I had a random drug test at work and I'm
Buggin out most likely sent to a lab that's what got me nervous used to smoke a lot of weed but had to stop for at work tests .. started doing cocaine here and there on the weekends while drinking , on Friday nite at like 2 am I had one line and one key bump and didn't have my test until Wednesday at 10 in themorning and drank plenty ofwater and peed straight clear


----------



## zmb187 (Nov 4, 2017)

Diesel5000 said:


> Can anyone help me I had a random drug test at work and I'm
> Buggin out most likely sent to a lab that's what got me nervous used to smoke a lot of weed but had to stop for at work tests .. started doing cocaine here and there on the weekends while drinking , on Friday nite at like 2 am I had one line and one key bump and didn't have my test until Wednesday at 10 in themorning and drank plenty ofwater and peed straight clear


You sound ok if that was all for the weekend..... I hear 2 to 3 days and you said pee is clear ....... Should be no trace by then


----------



## Diesel5000 (Nov 5, 2017)

zmb187 said:


> You sound ok if that was all for the weekend..... I hear 2 to 3 days and you said pee is clear ....... Should be no trace by then





zmb187 said:


> You sound ok if that was all for the weekend..... I hear 2 to 3 days and you said pee is clear ....... Should be no trace by then





zmb187 said:


> You sound ok if that was all for the weekend..... I hear 2 to 3 days and you said pee is clear ....... Should be no trace by then


thank you man I'm praying


----------



## Past865 (Nov 8, 2017)

I’m trippin out. SO ON FRIDAY NIGHT I DID A GRAM THEN DID LIKE ANOTHER gram till like 12 same night. After that i chilled out had drug test on Tuesday I drank water but not like crazy when I went to take my test my piss was pretty white with a little yellow did I fail?


----------



## Skinny03 (Nov 12, 2017)

I did a small line of coke Sunday around 1:00 am and I have a urine test on Wednesday what should I do ?, I also have diabetes doesn’t that help me to get it out of my system even faster if I maintain my sugar level up and drink a lot of water ??


----------



## Namasteahole (Nov 13, 2017)

LoL, you are both retards.


----------



## BlitTed654 (Mar 30, 2018)

So i split a half a g on Friday while drinking, then did a g to myself Saturday into Sunday morning and then got tested Wednesday (75 hours later maybe even more like 79), It was urine sent to a lab drank a regular amount of water each day nothing crazy, I need some prayers hoping that i passed lol. If not its some time served for me. Thanks dudes!


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 4, 2018)

> I need some prayers hoping that i passed lol. If not its some time served for me. Thanks dudes!


Well god damn. I assume youre on probation/parole. Most people dont have drug/DUI related charges and still are drug tested randomly and surely-

What a fucking waste of resources.

Bro hope ya passed the screening. I Dont have any blowdust to take a fat line in best wishes/your honor... but I do got pocket-rocket , close enough.

Live to fuck the system while ya can.


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 25, 2018)

I've failed a test 5 days later after doing some of the rawest blow I've ever gotten ahold of. I knew I was going to fail for marijuana but didn't realize the coke would still be in my system after that long.


----------



## Aolelon (May 2, 2018)

If you feel like you're going to fail a drug test, Unless it is court ordered buy Quickfix or use someone with clean piss. There is no reason you should fail a urinalysis when it easy as hell to pass. If its court ordered your fucked cause they watch you piss.


----------



## andy s (May 4, 2018)

CR500ROOST said:


> I did almost half a gram Saturday and am getting tested Wednesday unexpected.I am 6'1" 250 pounds,And do drugs rarely.I'm not sure but they might send it to a lab.I would like tips on how to get clean faster or anything that could help.Thank you.+ Rep to everybody helpful.


3 days for that stuff or pills ect if you dont use all the time


----------



## Serverchris (May 5, 2018)

andy s said:


> 3 days for that stuff or pills ect if you dont use all the time


Like I said above 3 days is an estimate not an absolute. If you did really good shit or a good amount of it then it could easily be in your system 5 days later in a lab test.


----------



## Aolelon (May 5, 2018)

Also how your body metabolizes shit plays a big role in it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 5, 2018)

Failed a drug test for coke after 9days, but I was using 7-14g a week


----------



## andy s (May 5, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Like I said above 3 days is an estimate not an absolute. If you did really good shit or a good amount of it then it could easily be in your system 5 days later in a lab test.


This is the US not Columbia no good shit here haha jk


----------



## andy s (May 5, 2018)

Drowning-Man said:


> Failed a drug test for coke after 9days, but I was using 7-14g a week


Ya it builds up like pills the levels increase a.d stay in your system longer if it' used frequently


----------



## Serverchris (May 7, 2018)

andy s said:


> This is the US not Columbia no good shit here haha jk


Not very often but every one or two years some really pure would come around. I dont do it anymore cause it's really not worth it unless it is really good and that is rare. You know it's good when you can do a little inch long line and be good for four hours compared to the normal shit that goes around where you can do half gram lines and need more 15 mins later.


----------



## andy s (May 7, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Not very often but every one or two years some really pure would come around. I dont do it anymore cause it's really not worth it unless it is really good and that is rare. You know it's good when you can do a little inch long line and be good for four hours compared to the normal shit that goes around where you can do half gram lines and need more 15 mins
> Exaclty


----------



## schoolrocks (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello everyone I’m tripping hella bad rn. Need some answers. I did some coke on Tuesday Thursday and Saturday probably not equal to half a gram but that’s the max amount it could possibly be. I took a urine test this morning (Thursday) for school and that’s 4 days am I good?


----------



## Serverchris (Aug 30, 2018)

If it's a lab test than most likely not. Doing it spread out over 3 days hurts you worse than doing it all at one time. You might get lucky but I wouldn't get your hopes up. Just being 100% honest.


----------



## CFL MAGIC (Sep 1, 2018)

I've done a quarter oz on thurs/Fri n pissed clean Monday before....48-72 hrs tops...i used cocaine for 20yrs...same for Heroin


----------



## CFL MAGIC (Sep 1, 2018)

schoolrocks said:


> Hello everyone I’m tripping hella bad rn. Need some answers. I did some coke on Tuesday Thursday and Saturday probably not equal to half a gram but that’s the max amount it could possibly be. I took a urine test this morning (Thursday) for school and that’s 4 days am I good?


Ur good...if ur sayin u didn't even do a half g total spread out over those days...n the last day was Saturday n u dropped Thursday...ur good...word...u prolly was good 24 hrs later... cocaine n heroin water soluble n leave the urine n blood very quickly...in my experience anyway...cokes wack tho bro stay away from that shit all u doin is chasin that feelin the first line gave u n you'll never catch it I promise...I spent 20yrs n prolly a million+ dollars tryin to ha...my life n lifestyle n hustle n $$ all revolved around that scene for a long long time...


----------



## Serverchris (Sep 4, 2018)

CFL MAGIC said:


> I've done a quarter oz on thurs/Fri n pissed clean Monday before....48-72 hrs tops...i used cocaine for 20yrs...same for Heroin


That's just bad information, it's no way you would pass a legitimate lab test after that. I failed one 6 days after doing a half a g. But then again it was good raw coke. If you did a 1/4oz of cut I'm sure you could pass a test the next day. 

The only good part of that post was that coke is wack and should be stayed away from. Stick to natural substances, they were put on the earth for a reason.


----------

